# what in the world is a "Generic" degree?



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Hi all! So I've calmed down about the whole career choice dilemma and even interviewed some people about the ups and downs in their respective fields and this is what I think I should do:
Option A: Work in a library until I know if I like it or not, and maybe puruse my MLS if I love it..I interviewed our local librarian and she answered a lot of my questions and I loved her enthusiasm for her work
Option B: Apply for a teaching job (English) at the community college. After I complete my thesis I will have my Masters in English, so its seems fitting. Teaching at the college level might be more fulfilling for me personally than teaching at lower levels.
My question for all of you is what exactly is a "Generic" degree? The website with the job listing for the college said applicants will have completed their Masters degree or have a generic masters and 18 hours at the graduate level. Does this mean if you have 18 graduate hours in your field you're cosidered qualified? OR, is there actually a "generic" degree?? That's probably a silly question, but I want to fully understand before sending in an app.
Is it silly to apply at libraries and at the college? Sort of leaving it up to fate?


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I personally have never heard of a generic degree. Could they mean that it doesn't matter _what_ your degree is in - so long as you have a masters? I'm guessing here.

Good luck whatever you decide.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I personally have never heard of a generic degree. Could they mean that it doesn't matter _what_ your degree is in - so long as you have a masters? I'm guessing here.
> 
> Good luck whatever you decide.
> 
> ...


That's the way I interpreted it.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I've never heard the term applied to anything but medicine, so i just e-mailed the college and asked them. They don't know me, just my e-mail, so it can't hurt. I'll let you know if they write back, but keep those ideas coming because who knows if they will write back


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Not all schools offer a generic master's degree. THe university I work for offers it in several different programs. Say for example you wanted to get your MLS, but your BA or BS is not in a library science you would take a 10 month qualifying academic year, followed by a two year graduate program. We do this at my university for library science, nursing, business, and a couple of others.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

The human resource person at the college e -mailed me and said I would need a Masters degree in any field and 18 graduate hours in English. Seems odd, any field?? It looks like I will be applying at the library at least until I finish my Masters. Who knows, I might like it. I really enjoyed talking with our local librarian about her work, and she gave me a tour and reccommened a few places too. She also told me if I do choose to pursue a MLS, that the Masters I am already working on will look great on my resume, and may be required at larger libraries, especially academic libraries. I'll keep you guys informed on my job search, thanks for your support!


----------

